# Detailing Itp Wheels/Center Caps



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Anybody have any tips on cleaning the ITP SS 212 machined wheel and the chrome center caps? Mines are mud stained and I'm trying to make them look good Tried turtle chrome polish and it didn't work on the center caps. Any suggestions?Haven't messed with wheels because I don't want to ruin them. Will post pictures tomorrow.
Any comments appreciated


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I use mothers on my truck and ATV wheels, works pretty good


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

As long as the clear coat is still good a good coat of car wax will do the job. If the clearcoat is coming off that's not good. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> I use mothers on my truck and ATV wheels, works pretty good


Do you use Mother's mag & aluminum polish? Tried it already and seems to only "wax" or put a coating on the wheels... Doesn't make them look better though.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Mothers will marr up the clearcoat almost like sanding it if you've already scratched up the clearcoat there's nothing you can do. It might sound stupid but tire foam will make them shine for a little while but make sure its tire foam not the thick greasy stuff

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

